# Output + Barefoot Speakers?



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 14, 2020)

I've seen a lot of reverence for Barefoot speakers around here. At $699/speaker, anyone jumping on these?









Speakers - Output







output.com


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 15, 2020)

I don't have faith in it. Plugin company who is now selling furniture will now sell speakers? Designed by another company? In a way that bears no resemblance to all of the other speakers they build? If Barefoot wanted to release a hifi speaker like this they could've on their own. Puzzle just doesn't fit together in a way that I want anything to do with.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 16, 2020)

gst98 said:


> They don't resemble barefoots? yeah of course, it's not a barefoot product, it's an Output product which has the design language of their line up.


I don't mean in terms of appearance. I mean in terms of the fact that it's ported and coaxial. Completely different from any Barefoot. I'm sure they can design a decent speakers about as well as any other speaker company would be able to but it bears no resemblance to the speakers they actually build. It's essentially just for the name. It's not like "here's a more affordable version of our speakers but with a nicer appearance designed by Output."

I'm sure they'll sound fine and sell countless.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 19, 2020)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> but it bears no resemblance to the speakers they actually build.



I don't see this as an issue at all. Speaker design is just physics, competent engineers can design a great speaker be it ported or not, coaxial or not. Barefoot has a great track record, so I'm actually really interested what they managed to do considering the bullet points they were asked to design against: restricted price point, ported, coaxial. I for one appreciate coaxial design more than the standard 2/3-way speaker with offset cones... You get better stereo image, and all frequencies come at you from the same direction, which is more natural.


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2020)

Didn't get to hear them at Namm but Output is an amazing company and I think its just incredible how fast they are still growing


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 19, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> I don't see this as an issue at all. Speaker design is just physics, competent engineers can design a great speaker be it ported or not, coaxial or not. Barefoot has a great track record, so I'm actually really interested what they managed to do considering the bullet points they were asked to design against: restricted price point, ported, coaxial. I for one appreciate coaxial design more than the standard 2/3-way speaker with offset cones... You get better stereo image, and all frequencies come at you from the same direction, which is more natural.


Yes competent engineers should be able to work with different designs and have certain preferences but most companies that build only one kind of speaker tend to claim that that's the only way to go and everything else is unusable. Very few will admit that what they do is just as flawed as other approaches. Some things obviously work better than others but there are still many perfectly valid approaches.


----------



## Minko (Feb 23, 2020)

Although I have Barefoot in high regard.
Let's listen to them first. As with all speakers.


----------

